

1080 Snowboarding was made by 2 Nintendo developers in 9 months - tbana
http://www.redbull.com/en/games/stories/1331686239750/throwback-thursday-1080-snowboarding

======
Eiriksmal
"Finally, someone who has the guts to admit that their [game] wasn't built in
a weekend!"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8492636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8492636)

Still, it always deeply impresses me when I see how quickly tiny development
teams could crank out AAA titles in the 90s, working with tools that could be
considered parchment and quill by today's standards.

